# MIJ guitars - post your drool content here



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

In order to keep from hijacking the Gibson Month thread any further, I thought I'd post a drool-worthy link here. The finishes and premium tops on some of these guitars are outstanding. 

http://www.japanguitars.co.uk/index.htm

Feel free to post your MIJ candy here


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Love me some MIJ Goodness... This is my Orville by Gibson, 1993 GoldTop reissue 57...it does'nt really have a 57 neck, but rather closer to a 60's neck really..but the feel and tone is incredible. I've changed the Classic 57 for some Rio Grande Texas BBQ and it's a Pure Rock N Roll machine ..

PS...image was taken with very wide angle lens..that's why the headstock looks tilted..


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know that this one's drool worthy but here it is anyway (hope Strat's are allowed in here).

1984 Tokai Goldstar, grey back U stamped pups, covered in dings / dents and pretty well a natural relic now, 100% original except the output jack.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a big fan of "Made In Japan" guitars, here are my 2013 Fender Richie Kotzen Tele & 1988 Charvel Model 1.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice all around.

My Gession (pre LP reborn by tokai before they branded their own).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Davidian said:


> I am a big fan of "Made In Japan" guitars, here are my 2013 Fender Richie Kotzen Tele & 1988 Charvel Model 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I started a thread on this subject a while ago, but I couldn't find it,
so, I'm not opposed to pic hoaring again! The LPs...

'80s Burny John Sykes model...



'78 Greco EG900...



'01 Tokai Love Rock...



'01 Epiphone Standard...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

wow sulfur, not an LP fan really but the Burny and Tokai are spectacular, I could own those... 

I have posted it before but I have a 79 Ibanez Artist that I think is awesome, what a tone!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

'99/'02 run of Floral Teles...



Early '90s '52 RI...



Orville Vee...



Older Pan P23...





Charvel Wildcard #5


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Drool ? there has probably been worse than drool on it .
You guys have seen it before but I'll play again .

Cutler(rebranded Aria) , been with me since '78 .

Dimarzio p-ups


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Post before, many times - 1980/81 Epiphone Riviera - Matsumoku built.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

1984 fender flame elite, 1991 Yamaha weddington custom


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

sulphur said:


> '01 Epiphone Standard...


I miss that guitar. It was excellent. 

From it's time in my ownership before I put the cover on the neck pickup. 









Tokai Love Rock I briefly owned. 









And as a change of pace, my '78 Takamine F310s


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Davidian said:


> I am a big fan of "Made In Japan" guitars, here are my 2013 Fender Richie Kotzen Tele & 1988 Charvel Model 1.


Did you by any chance pick that up from the North York L&M?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I've posted these before but for those who haven't seen them here are my MIJ guitars:


Tokai Goldstar Sound



Tokai Springy Sound



Tokai Love Rock


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> Did you by any chance pick that up from the North York L&M?


Mississauga location


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*1982 JV Fender Strat First Series*


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I won't post all of the ones I have had in the past but just the ones that I still have: 

1986/87 Kramer Pacer Deluxe American Series. ESP Japan made neck and body - supposedly assembled in Neptune, New Jersey.









1981 Vantage VSH-445


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My 82' Tokai.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My Greco.

In my opinion, the finest guitar I own.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> My Greco.
> 
> In my opinion, the finest guitar I own.


now that is a cool guitar. what are those pups? and what do they sound like?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My MIJ 335 copy by Greco:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I just have this Tokai at the moment.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I currently have these guitars amongst my 'collection', but most of these pictures are NOT mine. Once the weather gets better, I plan on quite a bit of guitar photography (when I am not playing them, that is)....

80's Burny Les Paul Custom (merci beaucoup, filipre)

















...and in its snazzy BJA case (thanks to chimo)









A 90's Epiphone Les Paul Custom

























And, finally, a mid 70's Ibanez Deluxe '59er









John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluesmostly said:


> now that is a cool guitar. what are those pups? and what do they sound like?


 Thanks. I was a bit concerned that it might be all bling, no sting, but it's a real player.

The pickups are EMG SAs, which I installed.

It sounds like the love child of a Les Paul and a Strat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> My Greco.
> 
> In my opinion, the finest guitar I own.


What a tease... move that strap


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> What a tease... move that strap


Ah yes, the timeless art of seduction.....

Before I swapped out the pickups


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Ah yes, the timeless are of seduction.....
> 
> Before I swapped out the pickups


Don't suppose I could get it to call me daddy?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

80 Robin RG-80 - Tokai









81 Robin RH-1 - Tokai









81 Robin RH-1 - Tokai









1984 Robin Raider - ESP









85 Robin Artisan - Chushin Gakki









85 Robin Artisan - Chushin Gakki









86 Robin Medley - ESP









88 ESP Custom









95 ESP Mirage









85 Fender Squire


----------

